# TGA Subcool Strains / JillyBean & Agent Orange



## Pepper (Sep 23, 2009)

Anyone grow these out?


----------



## HazeMe (Sep 24, 2009)

Haven't grown them yet, but going to next year.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 24, 2009)

FINALY someone posted  thanks but I need reports like yesterday   I need new beans asap.
C'om guys I know someone must have grown these beans


----------



## Bedazzler (Nov 21, 2009)

just ordered jilly bean Fri. I'll fill you in as I go


----------

